# Gooseneck or Bumper Pull?



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

Which do you guys prefer? I have a bumper pull, but I like goosenecks better. Comment below or use the poll! I’m curious. Also do you have any favorite horse trailer brands? Have a good day!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I like to see a well matched truck and trailer...
A suitable truck to tow a bumper pull may be a different need for most gooseneck trailers.
Both trailer styles have pro and con...it is all personal choice and opinion.
Same for brands of trailers....so many variables in needs needing met the field for either is huge when you not give some limits in size, cost and amenities involved as different manufacturers do specialize...

I happen to like both kinds of trailers for different reason and application.
🐴...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I have both, as they're for different applications......A bumper pull is easier to pull IMO, it stays behind the truck for the most part......with my gooseneck, not so much...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I’ve been pulling a 4-horse open stock bumper pull since the 80’s. I would wreck if I switched to a gooseneck.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I prefer a goose neck any time. I think they pull and back easier.


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I like to see a well matched truck and trailer...
> A suitable truck to tow a bumper pull may be a different need for most gooseneck trailers.
> Both trailer styles have pro and con...it is all personal choice and opinion.
> Same for brands of trailers....so many variables in needs needing met the field for either is huge when you not give some limits in size, cost and amenities involved as different manufacturers do specialize...
> ...


I agree a lot thanks for sharing!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> I prefer a goose neck any time. I think they pull and back easier.


I feel like they would be easier to pull and maneuver! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> I’ve been pulling a 4-horse open stock bumper pull since the 80’s. I would wreck if I switched to a gooseneck.


Haha maybe don’t switch to a gooseneck then lol! I think they both have good uses. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

gunslinger said:


> I have both, as they're for different applications......A bumper pull is easier to pull IMO, it stays behind the truck for the most part......with my gooseneck, not so much...


That makes sense thanks for sharing!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have both. A 2 horse bumper pull and a 4 horse with LQ gooseneck.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Last trailer I bought is a 3-horse slant bumper pull with a front tack. The only thing I miss about a goose neck is sleeping in the over hang. Now I camp in the back end when I'm gone for several nights. 

But nobody asks me to haul livestock anymore!


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ve driven a few different things and some bumper pulls have done amazing and felt great to drive and some were really hard. I’ve noted with bumper pull there is more sway. I’m not legally driving yet due to my age so I haven’t driven on government roads which of course would be different with speeds. I absolutely CANNOT reverse a bumper pull around a corner. Every single time I jack knife.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AJ Yammie said:


> I’ve driven a few different things and some bumper pulls have done amazing and felt great to drive and some were really hard. I’ve noted with bumper pull there is more sway. I’m not legally driving yet due to my age so I haven’t driven on government roads which of course would be different with speeds. I absolutely CANNOT reverse a bumper pull around a corner. Every single time I jack knife.


I don’t have stabilizer bars for my stock trailer but they do make them

DH’s race car trailer is a bumper pull with stabilizer bars, so in my world it is good to be comfortable pulling one, as that’s what we use to get hay — sometimes I have to back it into the workshop which is not a straight shot off the main drive.

I moved my horses cross country twice, so I got fairly proficient at backing and even parallel parking if I absolutely had to. It all comes with a lot of practice

However, the cattle farmers have gooseneck flatbeds to haul roundbales and I’m pretty sure I would be a danger to the entire county pulling one of those


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

For a small light trailer bumper pull is fine. For a larger heavy trailer goose neck is preferred. Bumper pull hooks up behind the rear axle and tends to pull weight off of the front axle like a seesaw. For a large bumper pull you need to use a weight distributing hitch to put weight back on the front axle. A goose neck hooks to the truck slightly ahead of the rear axle and naturally shifts some of it's weight to the front axle. As far as towing, bumper pulls are generally shorted and track closer behind the truck in turns. Goosenecks are generally longer and will track more to the inside of the turn so turns must be taken wider. A gooseneck can also be turned tighter before the trailer makes contact with the truck.


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

RMH said:


> For a small light trailer bumper pull is fine. For a larger heavy trailer goose neck is preferred. Bumper pull hooks up behind the rear axle and tends to pull weight off of the front axle like a seesaw. For a large bumper pull you need to use a weight distributing hitch to put weight back on the front axle. A goose neck hooks to the truck slightly ahead of the rear axle and naturally shifts some of it's weight to the front axle. As far as towing, bumper pulls are generally shorted and track closer behind the truck in turns. Goosenecks are generally longer and will track more to the inside of the turn so turns must be taken wider. A gooseneck can also be turned tighter before the trailer makes contact with the truck.


Thanks for sharing. I think they both have good uses. It’s interesting to hear everybody’s opinion!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

AJ Yammie said:


> I’ve driven a few different things and some bumper pulls have done amazing and felt great to drive and some were really hard. I’ve noted with bumper pull there is more sway. I’m not legally driving yet due to my age so I haven’t driven on government roads which of course would be different with speeds. I absolutely CANNOT reverse a bumper pull around a corner. Every single time I jack knife.


I agree, I have a two horse bumper pull and I think it’s pretty easy, of course legally I can’t drive on government roads due to my age too😂 So I don’t know how stuff is on faster roads and I’ve never driven a gooseneck so I don’t know what that’s like but I feel like it would be easier, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

walkinthewalk said:


> I don’t have stabilizer bars for my stock trailer but they do make them
> 
> DH’s race car trailer is a bumper pull with stabilizer bars, so in my world it is good to be comfortable pulling one, as that’s what we use to get hay — sometimes I have to back it into the workshop which is not a straight shot off the main drive.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I love what you said at the end that made me laugh.😂 we have only used stabilizer bars for our camp trailer(I think that’s what their called) I never have used them for a horse trailer! And I agree it comes down to practice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

boots said:


> Last trailer I bought is a 3-horse slant bumper pull with a front tack. The only thing I miss about a goose neck is sleeping in the over hang. Now I camp in the back end when I'm gone for several nights.
> 
> But nobody asks me to haul livestock anymore!


Thanks for sharing! It is nice those goosenecks that have a sleeping loft in the over hang!


----------



## HBoogie (Jan 8, 2021)

JCnGrace said:


> We have both. A 2 horse bumper pull and a 4 horse with LQ gooseneck.


Thanks for sharing I think they both have good purposes!


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

walkinthewalk said:


> I don’t have stabilizer bars for my stock trailer but they do make them
> 
> DH’s race car trailer is a bumper pull with stabilizer bars, so in my world it is good to be comfortable pulling one, as that’s what we use to get hay — sometimes I have to back it into the workshop which is not a straight shot off the main drive.
> 
> ...


Haha. I’ve driven my friends truck a few times and almost bounce out the window! I think I’d rather be passenger


----------

